# 4 hour ride request - would you have taken it?



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)

Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:

288 mile, 4 hour drive:

time paid $31 ($0.13 per minute)
Distance paid $179 ($0.624 per mile)
Surge $30? (idk if it is would have adjusted to reflect the rider surge increase at the airport)

It looks like it would have paid me a total of $240. Did I do the math correct?


I'm sort of regretting not taking the ride if I did the math correct.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


I would not of done it, unless the rider payed me close to what they were actually being charged by Uber/Lyft. What is your per mile and per minute rate in your market? Was it a $2 surge or $30? Lol. I didn't even know people could request rides for that long


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I would not of done it, unless the rider payed me close to what they were actually being charged by Uber/Lyft. What is your per mile and per minute rate in your market? Was it a $2 surge or $30? Lol. I didn't even know people could request rides for that long


I'm in miami

($0.13 per minute)
($0.624 per mile)

It was $2 flat surge but I thought it might adjust with the distance? Idk how adjusted surge works. I guess it would have depended on the rider surge

Its funny cuz the uber app only warned me that it was "60+ minutes", but I was confused because at midnight I can get to west palm or the keys in just under 60 minutes so I was very curious where it was going.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm in miami
> 
> ($0.13 per minute)
> ($0.624 per mile)
> ...


 It depends if you had the two dollars sticky surge, or if the passenger requested from the two dollar surge zone. If you just carried it from elsewhere, then no, it would not have increased.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm in miami
> 
> ($0.13 per minute)
> ($0.624 per mile)
> ...


*Not a chance I would of taken it*


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

8 hours and 575 miles of driving for $210 (I don't know from where you got that $30 surge) and you're really not sure whether or not you should have taken it? 

Seriously, if you aren't able to determine that this trip would have been a loss for you just on first sight, do yourself a favor and get out now before you do, in deed, suffer very real and great financial loss doing this gig.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

If I was really up for it, I would of just had the rider pay me what they would of actually paid Uber, either through square or Apple Pay. But I still don’t know if I personally would of even done that. Lol


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

pizzaladee said:


> It depends if you had the two dollars sticky surge, or if the passenger requested from the two dollar surge zone. If you just carried it from elsewhere, then no, it would not have increased.


Airport surge


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've taken one long trip, 165 miles. I would not do it again without negotiating a substantial return fee, paid up front.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm in miami
> 
> ($0.13 per minute)
> ($0.624 per mile)
> ...


That's their max warning as far as I know. 60+ minutes. Which is insane, there should be another warning for more than 3 hours


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That's their max warning as far as I know. 60+ minutes. Which is insane, there should be another warning for more than 3 hours


I agree. Big difference between 4 hours and "60+ Minutes"


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I agree. Big difference between 4 hours and "60+ Minutes"


You did the right thing not taking it. You'd probably be tired, annoyed, and not have any energy to drive back, resulting in either an uncomfortable rest or money spent on a hotel possibly, which would of chipped away at the little Uber passed on to you


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You did the right thing not taking it. You'd probably be tired, annoyed, and not have any energy to drive back, resulting in either an uncomfortable rest or money spent on a hotepossibly, which would of chipped away at the little Uber passed on to you


Thanks. I never slept at a rest stops on the Florida turnpike but they seem grimy with drug dealers and prostitution, and cars in general for me are hard to sleep in, so I think I would have needed some sort of accommodation like a hotel

On the other hand the Miami market is really dry and cut throat in the summer so the $200 ride would have been a nice little boost for the week. That's the only justification I can have for it. I know A lot of other Miami drivers don't make much in summer


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Nope!


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

VictorD said:


> 8 hours and 575 miles of driving for $210 (I don't know from where you got that $30 surge) and you're really not sure whether or not you should have taken it?
> 
> Seriously, if you aren't able to determine that this trip would have been a loss for you just on first sight, do yourself a favor and get out now before you do, in deed, suffer very real and great financial loss doing this gig.


8 hours for 210 is $26 per hour. That's double what most Miami uber drivers make on a good summer day. So why is that bad? The miles are meaningless to me because I'm in a rental car. You're right about the surge though, I May be wrong. sometimes when I get a ride from airport with surge , it'll adjust for the "rider surge increase." so I assumed this would adjust


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> *8 hours for 210 is $26 per hour.* That's double what most Miami uber drivers make on a good summer day. So why is that bad? The miles are meaningless to me because I'm in a rental car. You're right about the surge though, I May be wrong. sometimes when I get a ride from airport with surge , it'll adjust for the "rider surge increase." so I assumed this would adjust


No, it isn't. Not when you're burning over 20 gallons of fuel @ $2.40-2.50/gal. in the process. You can deduct another $50 from that. Then, assuming you take the economic route down the Gulf Coast to Naples and then across I75 you have another $7 in unreimbursed return tolls. So, now that great $210 is down to a measly $150.

Still think that's a good ride?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Thanks. I never slept at a rest stops on the Florida turnpike but they seem grimy with drug dealers and prostitution, and cars in general for me are hard to sleep in, so I think I would have needed some sort of accommodation like a hotel
> 
> On the other hand the Miami market is really dry and cut throat in the summer so the $200 ride would have been a nice little boost for the week. That's the only justification I can have for it. I know A lot of other Miami drivers don't make much in summer


I get what you mean .. but you did your body and your car a favor in the end lol ..

the rates now just don't make something like that worth it, unless bypassed with your own way of authorizing/accepting a payment with no cut. I've never driven that long a distance for Uber or Lyft but I know for personal trips or other business trips within the state I almost always had to negotiate with myself getting a hotel. you just never realize how hard highway daze and attention on the road that long makes you super drowsy until you reach the destination


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I like long trips and have done several. ONLY on the condition I negotiate a return fee. I have found many will pay one when they really need to get somewhere. Without a return fee no.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


Cash return payment needs to be negotiated on a trip like that. You would have driven over 500 miles. You should be thinking all the gas and $20 an hour...


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

You should have taken the ride, then request Uber and I would have driven you back.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


Yep, math looks about right. Did a bonita springs-to-boynton beach ride early last year (about half the miles, no surge, and my per mile rate is a bit higher) and my payout was $140. Surge would definitely have been adjusted, maybe to even more than $30.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

No.
Al things considered - its the same profit as driving short trips, but without the stress
of long distance driving. 
No No no


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> It was $2 flat surge but I thought it might adjust with the distance? Idk how adjusted surge works. I guess it would have depended on the rider surge


The biggest determinant is what the rider pays. If they're paying Surge you MIGHT get the Surge extended.

Worst case scenario you got a $2 bonus for a 4 hour trip.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

In a heartbeat. I live in that direction.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


 Depending on the Pax. Four hours
could be an eternity ??


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I would have taken it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I would have asked for $100 "cash tip" up front for the return ride. That would be $25/hr coming back empty.

$340 round trip of 8 hrs is $42.5/hr.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I live about 2 hrs from San Francisco.
When I got those (and I did, because it was cheaper to Uber it than to fly), it would go like this:

BEFORE SWIPING THE AP:

ME: Hi, I see we're taking a long trip.
PAX; Yes, to San Francisco.
ME: Oh, ok. That's two hours one-way ... and two hours back. Long day for me, but we can sure do it. But first, I charge thirty cents a mile for out of town to cover the dead head time back here. That would be about a hundred dollars, cash, before we leave town. Do we need to go to an ATM?

- now pause, you just gave them a lot of info.

ME: If you don't want to do that its ok. No hard feelings. I will cancel at no charge to you, and you can try another driver. But, I gotta put a lot of gas in the car to get home, and my time IS worth something ..

Now, I'll negotiate ... one guy filled up the gas tank on his card. 
MOST of the pax's will go for it ... and the ones that don't, no problem.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


I had a trip from Tampa airport to West Palm Bch, it wasn't worth it, you have to divide what you made by 2 because most likely you'll have to drive back empty.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


NO. Think about the dead miles back. Your customer is not likely to help with refilling the gas tank. I decline every 45min+ request (90%+ are airport trips in which many of this forum are fond of) without hesitation (come on Houston rate is $0.6/mile).

With the flat surge, you lose when taking long trips. Unlike the previous multiplier model which you receive a bonus based on distance, the new surge involves a lot more guessing.

Scenario 1 > Customer pays surge. You *MAY* get an adjustment but Uber reserves the right not to pay you extra if they don't feel like to.

Scenario 2 > Customer is not in a surge zone but you get the $2. This is called a sticky surge. You will *NOT* receive any adjustment regardless of the trip distance. $2 is all you get.

Scenario 3 > Both you and customer are in surge zones. If the surge amount on the ping screen is larger than the promised minimum surge, it is a real surge. You are* MORE LIKELY* to receive an adjustment.

Again, there are no written documentations in relation to how much adjustment you will receive to "ensure receiving a significant portion of the rider's surge price". Uber may deem $10, $5, or $1 to be significant out of the $30 surge at their discretion. Only the algorithm knows how it ends up with 100% certainty.

By the way, how do you know the destination is 288 miles away from wherever you were? Uber only sends out 45min+ notification and does not distinguish whether a trip requires 1 hour, 2 hours or 3 hours to complete.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Dude you're in a rental car you should have done it if you don't have pet's at home, or kids that no one else would take care of. 12am is good and bad. Not much traffic going there, but alot coming back. All you'd need is $50 up front I guess. That would help alot on the way back.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

When I’m faced with a long ride, I call the passenger and ask how long and where to and then the question I ask myself is, do I think I can make more staying close to home or not. I almost always take the ride

Most days I have 50% paid miles and 50% dead miles. Most of my rides are X but I get some XL too and I do private rides at the same rate as Uber (but I keep the whole fare). And of course there are tips. So over the last 18 months I’ve averaged 70 cents per mile gross Income 

A long ride with no return trip or trips is 50% dead miles... no different than usual. Earlier this week I drove a family from the Ft Myers airport to the Ft Lauderdale airport (120 miles) and the pay to me was $114 plus a $10 tip
There is little chance of catching a ride back across alligator alley (I-75 crosses the Everglades from Naples to Ft Lauderdale) so if I was to head straight home i would make 50 cents a mile for the round trip. That dosent make me happy so I went to the Ft lauderdale airport and after just a 30 min wait got a $14 ride plus $5 tip and then I drove the 90 miles across the Everglades. I stopped in Naples long enough to pick up a XL $37 ride plus an $11 tip back to my point of origin the Ft Myers airport

So about 5 hours 250 miles and $190

For you guys that play by the hour, that’s almost $40 an hour and the way I see things 76 cents a mile

Today was a different story. I got a 87 mile ride ride that took me North of Ft Myers it took 90 min and paid $77. And I got no ride back. So... nearly 200 miles and 3 hours to make $77 (no tip)

That’s $24/hr ; and less than 50 cents a mile. I’m not at a loss but only by just a little 

I think the mistake many here make is looking at this thing one ride at a time and making a judgement, based on little information, to accept or reject a ride. I have found that for every bad ride like I got today I’ll get a good one or two and things tend to even out in the end


----------



## PANewbie (Jan 8, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


I like long trips. Have only had a few here in the PA area (philly to NY, philly to Baltimore) but I enjoy em


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

On long trips I always explain to the passenger that I have to come all the way back home and that Uber/Lyft do not pay me for those miles. I might be able to get rides back but after such a long trip that I just want to get home and rest. So I will ask upfront for a tip in order to do the ride. In this case since the distance was over 200 miles I would ask for a $200 tip. If someone is willing to take Uber that far then they also will be able to afford a tip as well.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


I won't do it. Uber will think of it as a fraud attempt by me. Too risky for the job. You did the right thing.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


------------------------
Don't forget - if you are logged on, the return trip earns you $0.545 per mile toward deductions.



DelaJoe said:


> On long trips I always explain to the passenger that I have to come all the way back home and that Uber/Lyft do not pay me for those miles. I might be able to get rides back but after such a long trip that I just want to get home and rest. So I will ask upfront for a tip in order to do the ride. In this case since the distance was over 200 miles I would ask for a $200 tip. If someone is willing to take Uber that far then they also will be able to afford a tip as well.


-----------------------------
You are forgetting that you are paid an business tax allowance toward your Fed taxes of $0.545 per mile as long as you are logged on during the return trip.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> Don't forget - if you are logged on, the return trip earns you $0.545 per mile on your taxes
> 
> 
> ...


This year it's 58 cents but it is not a tax credit; it is a deduction

58 cents per mile is deducted from income, not deducted from taxes


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Depending on the Pax. Four hours
> could be an eternity ??


God...so true !! Lol



Wildgoose said:


> I won't do it. Uber will think of it as a fraud attempt by me. Too risky for the job. You did the right thing.


I heard a couple times Uber holds a payout of anything over $200 on a single ride for 24-48 hours. Or maybe it was Lyft,

Only heard .. can anyone confirm?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> God...so true !! Lol
> 
> 
> I heard a couple times Uber holds a payout of anything over $200 on a single ride for 24-48 hours. Or maybe it was Lyft,
> ...


Nope Uber does not hold payouts, unless the credit/ debit card are reported stolen.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Nope Uber does not hold payouts, unless the credit/ debit card are reported stolen.


Ah ok ..

Maybe Lyft


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ah ok ..
> 
> Maybe Lyft


We have 2 members who had been investigated and hold payouts in this forum by Uber a couple months ago. They had Lost couple days income too.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ah ok ..
> 
> Maybe Lyft


Lyft suck, period.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> God...so true !! Lol
> 
> 
> I heard a couple times Uber holds a payout of anything over $200 on a single ride for 24-48 hours. Or maybe it was Lyft,
> ...


Uber held my $114 payout from a ride of mine this past Sunday. (Ft Myers to Fort Lauderdale)


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> God...so true !! Lol
> 
> 
> I heard a couple times Uber holds a payout of anything over $200 on a single ride for 24-48 hours. Or maybe it was Lyft,
> ...


---------------
Lyft has a max charge amount of $300, per the Rate card. I have never had a trip that high, so do not know if there would be problems.



oldfart said:


> This year it's 58 cents but it is not a tax credit; it is a deduction
> 
> 58 cents per mile is deducted from income, not deducted from taxes


*---------------------
Sorry -- poorly worded but 
Not arguing - just pointing out to the OP that the trip back is actually NOT dead miles. Those miles help to reduce the taxes owed. *

WASHINGTON ― The Internal Revenue Service today issued the 2018 optional standard mileage rates used to calculate the deductible costs of operating an automobile for business, charitable, medical or moving purposes.

Beginning on Jan. 1, 2018, the standard mileage rates for the use of a car (also vans, pickups or panel trucks) will be:


54.5 cents for every mile of business travel driven, up 1 cent from the rate for 2017.
18 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes, up 1 cent from the rate for 2017.
14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organization


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I lived their. I would not have taken that ride for $350 net after fuel.... if pax flies ft. laid. to Tampa x 4 people what would he pay..
its win win for pax...uber.u lose....all those miles u need surge


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> Lyft has a max charge amount of $300, per the Rate card. I have never had a trip that high, so do not know if there would be problems.
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the caveat, you actually have to make money to use the tax break, thus they are just there to make U/L drivers feel good.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

VictorD said:


> No, it isn't. Not when you're burning over 20 gallons of fuel @ $2.40-2.50/gal. in the process. You can deduct another $50 from that. Then, assuming you take the economic route down the Gulf Coast to Naples and then across I75 you have another $7 in unreimbursed return tolls. So, now that great $210 is down to a measly $150.
> 
> Still think that's a good ride?


Its not a great ride, you're right. What do


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> NO. Think about the dead miles back. Your customer is not likely to help with refilling the gas tank. I decline every 45min+ request (90%+ are airport trips in which many of this forum are fond of) without hesitation (come on Houston rate is $0.6/mile).
> 
> With the flat surge, you lose when taking long trips. Unlike the previous multiplier model which you receive a bonus based on distance, the new surge involves a lot more guessing.
> 
> ...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That's their max warning as far as I know. 60+ minutes. Which is insane, there should be another warning for more than 3 hours


They should have at least five levels so we can make intelligent decisions.

30+
45+
60+
120+
And 180+ for extremely long rides.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> They should have at least five levels so we can make intelligent decisions.
> 
> 30+
> 45+
> ...


Agree. Easy to code and implement.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


Can you stop and rest?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Agree. Easy to code and implement.


If it helps drivers, they wont add it. Lol


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

a lot of time's I see uber's 45+ warning does not even come up. I would have taken the ride with an upfront cash tip - like the tip , take the ride - and dont fall for the "I will take care of you on the app" BS - no cash I can drive you to an ATM before trip starts


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

I had an over 200 dollar ride over the weekend and it was instant and no hold. I don’t do instant pay ever though. So not sure if that’s a factor.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

LIsuberman said:


> a lot of time's I see uber's 45+ warning does not even come up. I would have taken the ride with an upfront cash tip - like the tip , take the ride - and dont fall for the "I will take care of you on the app" BS - no cash I can drive you to an ATM before trip starts


I once had someone give me a $5 tip and say they'll tip me in the app even more. They never did tip me in the app but the cash tip was Nice i guess. Not sure why she lied, the rider surge was probably so high it made her guilty. I got a nice adjusted surge on it due to rider surge


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

a friend once told me "people are vomit" after ubering and lyfting for over a year I understand his statement better !


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


At best you would have made @ $0.37 per mile on the trip guessing you would have only got the $2.00 sticky surge. That is driving there and driving back with no trips. What does it cost you to operate your car per mile? I'm guessing you would not have lost money, but would you really make enough to be worth it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

oldfart said:


> This year it's 58 cents but it is not a tax credit; it is a deduction
> 
> 58 cents per mile is deducted from income, not deducted from taxes


... and since there IS no income from this gig --- don't even consider the effects of 'deductions'.
You gotta HAVE income to benefit from deductions.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> NO. Think about the dead miles back. Your customer is not likely to help with refilling the gas tank.


But, dontcha think you should allow the 'customer' the courtesy to make that decision for himself? Give HIM the choice. A) Help me out with the deadhead miles, or B) find another driver. Simple.



Wildgoose said:


> I won't do it. Uber will think of it as a fraud attempt by me. Too risky for the job. You did the right thing.


Wait. WAIT!
You are AFRAID that Uber will not like you being profitable?
It's worth it to you to keep this POS gig to forego making profit?
Wow.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Naw, I wouldna taken it. See I ain't got no time for no dumbass trip like that. That's what Amtrack & the Greyhound are for, you know?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you stop and rest?


Pax's that call for an Uber want to get to their destination more often without stops, another reason to decline these long trips.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> They should have at least five levels so we can make intelligent decisions.
> 
> 30+
> 45+
> ...


I had some young girl bawling in my car on my second night as an Uber driver because I wouldn't take her to Kansas City. (It's six hours one way, making it a 12-hour round trip for me.)

The ride request came through at 8:00pm, and I had a job to show up for the next day. There's no way Uber or Lyft should be tossing around trips like these without any kind of distinction for the driver. Not only is it bad for my "work-life balance" but it is bad for their overall customer satisfaction rating.

I had another gal wanting a ride to Chicago-Midway Airport, a 170-mile trip one way. She said the previous six drivers all cancelled on her when they found out where she was going. My market pays $0.48 per mile, so I can't blame those drivers for passing on her trip request. I felt really bad for her being stuck. She had to fly out for a funeral service. I took her half way there, and we found another driver at that stop who could take her into Chicago.

The people running Uber and Lyft are sociopaths. They simply don't care.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you are making good $$$ every day, then definitely no
If you are not making good $$$ everyday, you definitely take it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I had some young girl bawling in my car on my second night as an Uber driver because I wouldn't take her to Kansas City. (It's six hours one way, making it a 12-hour round trip for me.)
> 
> The ride request came through at 8:00pm, and I had a job to show up for the next day. There's no way Uber or Lyft should be tossing around trips like these without any kind of distinction for the driver. Not only is it bad for my "work-life balance" but it is bad for their overall customer satisfaction rating.
> 
> ...


As long as Uber and lyft get their cut they couldn't care less about the driver or their equipment.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> As long as Uber and lyft get their cut they couldn't care less about the driver or their equipment.


Apparently, they don't care about misleading their customers into thinking such trips are feasible for most drivers. They aren't. That's why the poor lady who needed to fly out of Midway to attend a funeral had six drivers in a row cancel on her. I'm surprised she didn't give up after the fourth driver bailed.

Uber and Lyft need to display the exact mileage of any trip that is longer 30 miles when sending out these requests. That way, the drivers who like doing long trips know exactly what the score is. For those of us who will lose our shirts on such trips, we can decline them, saving the customer (and ourselves) a ton of unnecessary grief and wasted time.


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

of course i will
its easy job easy cash even if you go back empty 
you not gonna make more money in town for sure


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

true228 said:


> of course i will
> its easy job easy cash even if you go back empty
> you not gonna make more money in town for sure


That largely depends on your market, and the overall highway fuel economy of your vehicle.

I've done a CBA (cost-benefit analysis) on taking long trips in my market. They are a losing proposition where I drive. The empty miles and loss of compensation for return time reduce my dollars-per-mile-driven well below that of a time-equivalent in-town sequence.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If it was the start of my shift I would have done it, it's an 8 hour day, plus you would have to pay your tolls back plus any that Uber did not charge the customer and at least $40 each way in gas. Also you are putting almost 600 miles on your car, and can write off the ride as a loss. You do end up making about $15 to $20 an hour I would guess for the 8 hours. I'm sure someone else did it.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Wish they would give ride distance estimates 30, 60 minutes and upward. After all we are partners ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


No way in hell would I do this ride. Apart from the low pay, these extra long rides are often fraudulent. if it turns out to be a case of fraud, Uber will leave you high and dry and pay you nothing - it could end up costing you hundreds of dollars in wasted work time and gas.



rkozy said:


> The people running Uber and Lyft are sociopaths. They simply don't care.


At least Lyft has now stopped blowing all that hot air out of their arses claiming that they are the better company for drivers, that drivers prefer them etc.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> At least Lyft has now stopped blowing all that hot air out of their arses claiming that they are the better company for drivers, that drivers prefer them etc.


That PR strategy was working with their passenger base who identified as socially-conscious consumers. I had one Lyft pax tell me he would only do business with them because they had a reputation for treating drivers well.

I said, "Lyft pays me less per mile than Uber. They aren't really treating drivers better. They just have a different way of ripping us off."

He seemed shocked by my response.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That PR strategy was working with their passenger base who identified as socially-conscious consumers. I had one Lyft pax tell me he would only do business with them because they had a reputation for treating drivers well.
> 
> I said, "Lyft pays me less per mile than Uber. They aren't really treating drivers better. They just have a different way of ripping us off."
> 
> He seemed shocked by my response.


I also re-educate pax when this topic comes up.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Thanks. I never slept at a rest stops on the Florida turnpike but they seem grimy with drug dealers and prostitution, and cars in general for me are hard to sleep in, so I think I would have needed some sort of accommodation like a hotel
> 
> On the other hand the Miami market is really dry and cut throat in the summer so the $200 ride would have been a nice little boost for the week. That's the only justification I can have for it. I know A lot of other Miami drivers don't make much in summer


If you get tired and want to get some quality rest, safely, just pull into the local police agency parking lot and announce your presence to the desk sergeant or dispatcher to let them know who you are and what you are doing. Most police parking lots have monitored cameras to guarantee your safety while you take a much needed snooze.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Return fee is the key to this puzzle.

For an additional Benji I am all in.

OH $150

I hear the nightlife can be intriguing there.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

I get the time estimates to the minute. Last weekend one trip said 132 minutes. Another said 104 minutes. I've had others over 60 minutes and it always says exactly how long it will be. I'm diamond, don't know if that matters. I would've taken it. Not likely I would have made that much otherwise.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I think 1.5 hours is enough of anyone, including myself with them. I couldn’t do a journey for anyone unless deadhead paid min or hotel stay.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

This is where the $1/mile rule comes in handy, especially for a ride like this where there are a lot of dead miles. 288×2=$576. If you would have been paid less than that, then no go. You would have lost a substantial amount of money on that ride.

It's one thing on a shorter ride that takes you in the direction you want to go. This is a whole different animal.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Uber held my $114 payout from a ride of mine this past Sunday. (Ft Myers to Fort Lauderdale)


Did they state a reason?



rkozy said:


> I had some young girl bawling in my car on my second night as an Uber driver because I wouldn't take her to Kansas City. (It's six hours one way, making it a 12-hour round trip for me.)
> 
> The ride request came through at 8:00pm, and I had a job to show up for the next day. There's no way Uber or Lyft should be tossing around trips like these without any kind of distinction for the driver. Not only is it bad for my "work-life balance" but it is bad for their overall customer satisfaction rating.
> 
> ...


Wow ..

48 cents a mile. Please tell me that's your markets xchange lease mile rate and not the regular rate. Lol. They can't even do half a dollar


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 48 cents a mile. Please tell me that's your markets xchange lease mile rate and not the regular rate. Lol. They can't even do half a dollar


That's the regular rate. Lyft pays $0.46 per mile here. Also, regular rate.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That's the regular rate. Lyft pays $0.46 per mile here. Also, regular rate.


Wow is all I can say


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


Just remember that it's an 8 hour, 576 mile drive, you have to get back home and more than likely it will be empty. At current rates, I would have turned it down. Prior to November 2018, I would have taken it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Wow is all I can say


I'm amazed at how many people in my market do drive for these companies. One can make money (I net $200/week after expenses driving about 20 hours during non-bar times) even at these disgustingly low rates. You have to keep pounding away, though. I had a horrible day yesterday. I may have another one today. But, eventually the law of averages kicks in...and I somehow make my quota.

The key is not accepting every ping. The less fuel you spend on pick-ups, the better off you will be in the long run.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm amazed at how many people in my market do drive for these companies. One can make money (I net $200/week after expenses driving about 20 hours during non-bar times) even at these disgustingly low rates. You have to keep pounding away, though. I had a horrible day yesterday. I may have another one today. But, eventually the law of averages kicks in...and I somehow make my quota.
> 
> The key is not accepting every ping. The less fuel you spend on pick-ups, the better off you will be in the long run.


How are your flat rate surges in your city? Are they often and above at least $5? Lol


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Did they state a reason?


I sent support a message. I didn't ask the reason and they didn't say. Their answer was I should see the money within 48 hours. I saw it within 24


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

No to the trip. 

Not worth it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> Lyft has a max charge amount of $300, per the Rate card. I have never had a trip that high, so do not know if there would be problems.
> 
> 
> ...


$0.58/mile for 2019



rkozy said:


> Apparently, they don't care about misleading their customers into thinking such trips are feasible for most drivers. They aren't. That's why the poor lady who needed to fly out of Midway to attend a funeral had six drivers in a row cancel on her. I'm surprised she didn't give up after the fourth driver bailed.
> 
> Uber and Lyft need to display the exact mileage of any trip that is longer 30 miles when sending out these requests. That way, the drivers who like doing long trips know exactly what the score is. For those of us who will lose our shirts on such trips, we can decline them, saving the customer (and ourselves) a ton of unnecessary grief and wasted time.


It probably would have been cheaper for her to take an Uber to a train/bus station and then from the train/bus station on the other end to her destination.

Grief clouds judgement.


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> $0.58/mile for 2019
> 
> 
> It probably would have been cheaper for her to take an Uber to a train/bus station and then from the train/bus station on the other end to her destination.
> ...


Indeed. Non-ants are not there to instil any (additional) rationality into pax who are often brain-dead and/or in violation of the tandem "Your failure to plan does not constitute my emergency".


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> 8 hours for 210 is $26 per hour. That's double what most Miami uber drivers make on a good summer day. So why is that bad? The miles are meaningless to me because I'm in a rental car. You're right about the surge though, I May be wrong. sometimes when I get a ride from airport with surge , it'll adjust for the "rider surge increase." so I assumed this would adjust


Uber relies on calculations like yours. First, out of the total you will need to pay employee AND employer taxes. Second, I assume that you will have to pay for gas even if its a rental. Third, do you not have any other costs associated with driving e.g. insurance, phone, etc. As for assuming Uber will make an adjustment, that is not a good bet to make as the odds are highly against you. Either way the trip would have set you back. No it is not $26 dollars an hour (and that is assuming that there are no stops). Time is money and a four hour drive back on your own dime? Not a chance.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

My concern with a ride like this is if uber comes back and then re-adjust the rate. There have been some reports lately of long rides being adjusted after the fact. For me, in order to accept a long ride like this, I should at least be making a decent amount per hour rate, including the return time as well and the gas/toll expenses. Some of these rides are also highway/expressway miles, none of this stop & go that puts more wear and tear.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> It probably would have been cheaper for her to take an Uber to a train/bus station and then from the train/bus station on the other end to her destination.
> 
> Grief clouds judgement.


She had to make Midway by 6:00pm for her flight to San Francisco. She was on the phone with Amtrak during our ride, because there was a train station along the route I was driving her. The train didn't leave in time for her to catch a flight. She was really in a pickle, and probably did the right thing by pressing ahead to find a driver who would finally take her.

Nevertheless, her agony could have been much less if Uber/Lyft cared enough to make her trip information available to potential drivers on the ping. They are awful companies who have zero humanity in their culture.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> Don't forget - if you are logged on, the return trip earns you $0.545 per mile toward deductions.
> 
> 
> ...


However, being logged on to earn that whopping .545 a mile, you have to be ready to accept any and all pings that happen to come your way.

By the way, I have had several long trips. NONE of them ever paid me for returning. Of course why would I have the stupid thing turned on? I don't want a call over in Ft Lauderdale that could possibly take me further away from home base.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

wn100804 said:


> However, being logged on to earn that whopping .545 a mile, you have to be ready to accept any and all pings that happen to come your way.
> 
> By the way, I have had several long trips. NONE of them ever paid me for returning. Of course why would I have the stupid thing turned on? I don't want a call over in Ft Lauderdale that could possibly take me further away from home base.


I think that Uber rates are set with the expectation that we will get another ride with a pick up near the last drop off iand the new rates anticipate short trips in traffic. So long high speed trips with deadmiles home are less profitable than typical rides. So the question is, what to about it. The obvious answer is to just turn these rides down. Or negotiate a big up front tip. I don't like either of those answer. It's really hard for me to turn down $150. And I'm uncomfortable asking for additional money. It only takes one complaint to be deactivated. So I try to do a ride or two before heading home to at least pay for gas


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

oldfart said:


> It's really hard for me to turn down $150.


Except that you're not really getting $150. You are getting $150 minus gas, and whatever you value your time at...since half of that time will be spent getting you back to your zip code.

Spending additional time, gas, and wear and tear on your vehicle to pay for the gas Uber would not pay for on the return trip, isn't really helping you. It is helping Uber, because they aren't paying for that gas, either. But they are getting 60% of those additional fares to cover your own fuel costs on the long trip.

What a clever scam they run, eh?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

With a negotiated return fee yes, cash up front.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

No way. Sounds like a child predator ordered Fuber to take his victim from Fort Lauderdale to Spring Hill. Next thing you know you are deactivated


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Thanks. I never slept at a rest stops on the Florida turnpike but they seem grimy with drug dealers and prostitution, and cars in general for me are hard to sleep in, so I think I would have needed some sort of accommodation like a hotel
> 
> On the other hand the Miami market is really dry and cut throat in the summer so the $200 ride would have been a nice little boost for the week. That's the only justification I can have for it. I know A lot of other Miami drivers don't make much in summer


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Not without first negotiating at least a $40 tip to offset gas.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

So if I was to listen to you, I wouldn't drive at all because I have to buy gas

I know what gas costs and I know the mileage I get. As do most of us here. I think it was clear that I was talking gross income

The question I ask myself before taking a long ride is can I do better taking the ride, or staying close to home? and as long as I compare apples to apples, (gross income to gross income or net income to net income)

The thing is that whether I drive 250 miles on a long trip and home again, or drive 250 miles close to home I burn the same amount of gas

Having said that I did a 90 mile ride yesterday and got no rides on the way home and no tip so $78 for 3 hours not bad but only 43 cents a mile. My expenses are 25 cents a mile so net before taxes and depreciation was only 18 cents a mile.

I did a 120 mile trip last week that paid $114 plus a $10 tip on the way back I got a $15 ride plus a $5 tip and a $$36 ride plus an $11 tip. So thats 250 miles 5 hours ang $191. $37 / hr and 76 cents a mile. That's more it.

My point is what it always is. For every bad day I have a good day. Things tend to even out over time. And my expenses are pretty much the same every mile. The trick is to maximize paid miles and minimize dead miles

Long trips can be a challenge but if you get a couple of trips on the way home they can contribute to a really good day



rkozy said:


> Except that you're not really getting $150. You are getting $150 minus gas, and whatever you value your time at...since half of that time will be spent getting you back to your zip code.
> 
> Spending additional time, gas, and wear and tear on your vehicle to pay
> 
> ...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Except that you're not really getting $150. You are getting $150 minus gas, and whatever you value your time at...since half of that time will be spent getting you back to your zip code.
> 
> Spending additional time, gas, and wear and tear on your vehicle to pay for the gas Uber would not pay for on the return trip, isn't really helping you. It is helping Uber, because they aren't paying for that gas, either. But they are getting 60% of those additional fares to cover your own fuel costs on the long trip.
> 
> What a clever scam they run, eh?


Uber and Lyft could easily charge the PAX a return fee for the driver. Just like when someone rents a car and decides to leave it in another state, they will be surcharged. If they take the car back to the original rental place they are not charged an extra fee. It's very simple logic. I have no idea why U/L don't do it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

oldfart said:


> So if I was to listen to you, I wouldn't drive at all because I have to buy gas


You didn't listen. You constructed a straw man.

You calculate your true earnings based on dollars per mile. I did a 160-mile round trip way outside my city on Uber and made $50 for my efforts. In the city, I would have cleared $30 more for the exact same mileage in-town...which equates to about $24 more for the same mileage when adjusted for fuel economy.

If you like to make less money per mile, then take the long trips. And, you had better hope that rider on the long trip is a real generous tipper. If they aren't, you just lost out an additional 10-12 passengers who might have tipped.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

4 hours for 240? Nope


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> 4 hours for 240? Nope


The dollars per mile on something like that is even worse. Long trips are a great deal for Uber, but a total rip-off for the person actually putting fuel in their car.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

rkozy said:


> The dollars per mile on something like that is even worse. Long trips are a great deal for Uber, but a total rip-off for the person actually putting fuel in their car.


I don't know how you can say that. My expenses are pretty much the same whether a passenger is in the car or not. Actually I think a long trip with the cruise control on is less expensive per mile than city driving

Where long rides are a bad deal is when you don't get any rides on the way back home



Gtown Driver said:


> 4 hours for 240? Nope


So do you routinely make $60/ hour with short rides close to home? I doubt it


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

oldfart said:


> So do you routinely make $60/ hour with short rides close to home? I doubt it


Main reason I brought it up is that if I do 4 hours for 240 where i live I'm not getting a return trip. Just not gonna happen.

On top of that rates are too shit regardless. Wouldnt do any of this shit where I live without full cash offer. Not doing a taxed 4 hours for 240 raw.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I don't know how you can say that. My expenses are pretty much the same whether a passenger is in the car or not.


How much are you earning with no passengers in the car?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

rkozy said:


> You didn't listen. You constructed a straw man.
> 
> You calculate your true earnings based on dollars per mile. I did a 160-mile round trip way outside my city on Uber and made $50 for my efforts. In the city, I would have cleared $30 more for the exact same mileage in-town...which equates to about $24 more for the same mileage when adjusted for fuel economy.
> 
> If you like to make less money per mile, then take the long trips. And, you had better hope that rider on the long trip is a real generous tipper. If they aren't, you just lost out an additional 10-12 passengers who might have tipped.


So you made the right decision for you You think you can make more saying close to home. And apparently you do

I do the same thing. I ask my self the question. Do I think I can make more on this long trip or should I stay close to home. I usually opt for the long ride. O don't think I've ever done 10 or 12 rides in 3 hours. In the summer I feel good if I can average one ride an hour as long as 4 or 5 are $30 or better I'm happy
I


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The dollars per mile on something like that is even worse. Long trips are a great deal for Uber, but a total rip-off for the person actually putting fuel in their car.


It still hasn't been explained why its bad.

in Miami summer time, we are lucky to make $100 in 8 hours of driving


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Wait. WAIT!
> You are AFRAID that Uber will not like you being profitable?
> It's worth it to you to keep this POS gig to forego making profit?
> Wow.


Who did calculate this trip was profitable?

*288 mile, 4 hour drive:
total of $240.???*

Total distance for this trip will be 576 miles and 8 hours (to get back home). ... And driver would get $240 ??? That is so wrong.
I could make $220 within 7 hours drive with the driving miles under 100 miles. Is the trip still profitable?

For a driver, it is fares price of his hard work. But for the riders, they needed to pay more than $300. Usually, most of long distance travelling pax don't let their money go away easily.( most of them are scammers. When a person can spend that much money for travelling, they would already have their own car.). They found many reasons to get their money back which made driver's life in jeopardy (face with de-activation.)
So I won't risk it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

rkozy said:


> How much are you earning with no passengers in the car?


I thought we were talking expenses not income

But the fact is whether I do a long ride and deadhead home or several short rides I usually have 50% dead miles at the end of the day

But if I am not afraid to work in a strange city. I can cut the dead mile percentage


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> It still hasn't been explained why its bad.
> 
> in Miami summer time, we are lucky to make $100 in 8 hours of driving


What the Hell is going on in Miami that they're paying you so poorly? Have the tourists stop coming?

I drive in Davenport, IA (a place that is so small, you've probably never heard of it) and Uber pays a measly $0.48 per mile. Lyft is now paying me $0.45 per mile.

Even with those third-world rates of compensation, I can NET (not gross) $120-$140 with eight hours of driving my SUV that gets 16 MPG in the city. How is it Davenport, IA -- in the middle of nowhere -- pays better than one of America's largest tourist spots?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

rkozy said:


> What the Hell is going on in Miami that they're paying you so poorly? Have the tourists stop coming?
> 
> I drive in Davenport, IA (a place that is so small, you've probably never heard of it) and Uber pays a measly $0.48 per mile. Lyft is now paying me $0.45 per mile.
> 
> Even with those third-world rates of compensation, I can NET (not gross) $120-$140 with eight hours of driving my SUV that gets 16 MPG in the city. How is it Davenport, IA -- in the middle of nowhere -- pays better than one of America's largest tourist spots?


Yeah exactly, there's less tourists in summer and a surplus of drivers. Miami beach is filled with $2.50 minimum drives from hotels to beach ).

Then The airports get filled up with long queues of 60 to 90 minutes and a lot of short rides.. I got paid $15 after 2 hours at the airport yesterday lol. Luckily had a ride to palm beach after to save me a little but its still luck dependent


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> It still hasn't been explained why its bad.
> 
> in Miami summer time, we are lucky to make $100 in 8 hours of driving


No different here on the west coast (of Florida) 
That's the big reason I will almost always take the long ride. I can do better with it (dead miles and all) than if I stay close to home



rkozy said:


> What the Hell is going on in Miami that they're paying you so poorly? Have the tourists stop coming?
> 
> I drive in Davenport, IA (a place that is so small, you've probably never heard of it) and Uber pays a measly $0.48 per mile. Lyft is now paying me $0.45 per mile.
> 
> Even with those third-world rates of compensation, I can NET (not gross) $120-$140 with eight hours of driving my SUV that gets 16 MPG in the city. How is it Davenport, IA -- in the middle of nowhere -- pays better than one of America's largest tourist spots?


 Tourists don't come in the summer and full time residents leave if they can


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Yeah exactly, there's less tourists in summer and a surplus of drivers. Miami beach is filled with $2.50 minimum drives from hotels to beach ).
> 
> Then The airports get filled up with long queues of 60 to 90 minutes and a lot of short rides.. I got paid $15 after 2 hours at the airport yesterday lol. Luckily had a ride to palm beach after to save me a little but its still luck dependent


Our airport queue is always at 0 drivers. Then again, the airport only has a handful of flights throughout the entire day. No point in waiting for a rider there.

In Davenport, you make your money driving people around the city. This week is especially busy with the PGA Tour in town. But, even in the middle of January when it's 9 degrees and no events going on, I could NET $120 on a random eight-hour Tuesday daytime shift.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Yeah exactly, there's less tourists in summer and a surplus of drivers. Miami beach is filled with $2.50 minimum drives from hotels to beach ).
> 
> Then The airports get filled up with long queues of 60 to 90 minutes and a lot of short rides.. I got paid $15 after 2 hours at the airport yesterday lol. Luckily had a ride to palm beach after to save me a little but its still luck dependent


 The waits here are 3 hours or more. So I drive 30 miles to a 65% vacant luxury hotel and wait there. I'm either wasting time or miles or both


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I would’ve done it if the rider paid me $300 cash upfront


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

I would have taken it! I've run all over Florida from my home area of St. Pete!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Who did calculate this trip was profitable?
> 
> *288 mile, 4 hour drive:
> total of $240.???*
> ...


Ok so you could make $240 in 100 miles. I can't.in SW Florida For me in the summer I'd have to drive at least 300 miles and be out 14 hours and from the sound of other posts here the guys in Miami can't either,


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Ok so you could make $240 in 100 miles. I can't.in SW Florida For me in the summer I'd have to drive at least 300 miles and be out 14 hours and from the sound of other posts here the guys in Miami can't either,


Miami and florida is tough. People in other markets don't realize the struggles we have and the great situations they're in


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

If you had the run 5 day's a week you'd be doing really good for Florida. 
$240x 5= 1,200 x 52= 62,400
- rental 250 x 52= (13,000)
- gas $20 x5 x52= (5,200) 
- toll's x52=???? (2,000)
----------------------------------
$42,200
Gas assumption @$2.60 and 8 gallons per run and probably 72 Miles Per Gallon : D


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Agree. Easy to code and implement.


Technology company.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Technology company. :wink:


So they *SAY*


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Depending on the Pax. Four hours
> could be an eternity ??


My god I've had paxholes that were so awful where a 8 minute ride felt like an eternity ...


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> My god I've had paxholes that were so awful where a 8 minute ride felt like an eternity ...


Ha ... that has happened to me too and I wonder who they have to go home to who puts up with them


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Ha ... that has happened to me too and I wonder who they have to go home to who puts up with them


I've had many many rides where I am literally glancing the google maps every 10 to 20 seconds to just watch the mins go down and some of the mins felt like an hour ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I've had many many rides where I am literally glancing the google maps every 10 to 20 seconds to just watch the mins go down and some of the mins felt like an hour ?


*SAME*
Similar ones include valley girls on the phone with other valley girls complaining that Whole Foods doesn't have a yoga section

!!!!!

I wanna kill my self during those rides


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

288 miles is ACTUALLY 576 miles for 8 hours. That's $240 for 576 miles or $0.41/mile.

Considering IRS standard deduction is $0.58/mile you are LOSING $0.17 mile for this trip.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> 288 miles is ACTUALLY 576 miles for 8 hours. That's $240 for 576 miles or $0.41/mile.
> 
> Considering IRS standard deduction is $0.58/mile you are LOSING $0.17 mile for this trip.


why would you even think about the standard deduction until the day you do your taxes?? The standard deduction has nothing to do with your actual expenses



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Yeah exactly, there's less tourists in summer and a surplus of drivers. Miami beach is filled with $2.50 minimum drives from hotels to beach ).
> 
> Then The airports get filled up with long queues of 60 to 90 minutes and a lot of short rides.. I got paid $15 after 2 hours at the airport yesterday lol. Luckily had a ride to palm beach after to save me a little but its still luck dependent


and the ride back from the beach gives you the bonus of sand and the smell of sun block n the car


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


Though I'm from NY, I wouldn't have done it. If you can't get a trip back home (or you just can't work outside your city, however it works in FL), then that's a total of 8 hours your being paid for. Which I would assume is average. You could do the same thing in your area. And could have gotten a lot more opportunities to stretch and relieve your body of stiffness. Can't do that with a cranky passenger in the back (who spends that much money just to go across the state). Could have been home the same day and get other work done.

HOWEVER, if you have nothing else going on in your life, then sure why not? It's a day to get away from your town and explore a little



NOXDriver said:


> 288 miles is ACTUALLY 576 miles for 8 hours. That's $240 for 576 miles or $0.41/mile.
> 
> Considering IRS standard deduction is $0.58/mile you are LOSING $0.17 mile for this trip.


OP can deduct the miles coming back you know.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Not at those rates. Also for trips like this, you can write off the hotel if it comes down to it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

wn100804 said:


> However, being logged on to earn that whopping .545 a mile, you have to be ready to accept any and all pings that happen to come your way.
> 
> By the way, I have had several long trips. NONE of them ever paid me for returning. Of course why would I have the stupid thing turned on? I don't want a call over in Ft Lauderdale that could possibly take me further away from home base.


You don't have to be logged on to claim the miles. The trip merely has to be work related, which this was/would be.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


 those are not good to take because the commission cut is way too high for Uber and lyft when you're doing all the work and paying all the gas and second most of the time on the extremely long trips you will be dead heading back so additional time and gas money wasted


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

eazycc said:


> Not at those rates. Also for trips like this, you can write off the hotel if it comes down to it.


You do realize that "writing off" doesn't pay for the room...right ? $150 room is probably $3 off on your taxes. I had a passenger tell me about how bad they felt for a driver in CO that took a 6 hour drive only to be snowed in at the destination city for like 3 days. And the driver was apparently toward the end of their shift when they accepted the ride. Oh man ??‍♂??‍♂


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Should of asked for money coming back, then yes

At least in florida you can drive the whole state but you gotta deal with alligator alley which is dead miles guaranteed. Plus this time of year it's dead on the west coast


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> You do realize that "writing off" doesn't pay for the room...right ? $150 room is probably $3 off on your taxes. I had a passenger tell me about how bad they felt for a driver in CO that took a 6 hour drive *only to be snowed in at the destination city for like 3 days*. And the driver was apparently toward the end of their shift when they accepted the ride. Oh man ??‍♂??‍♂


I would have demanded a tip for the hotel stay :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
But in that case, technically AAA does include trip-interruption coverage. IDK how it works here though.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


For sure!
The greased up burgers at the truck stops along the way would have made up for it.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I like my pax, but idk if I could drive 4 hours with them. I would run out of stories...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

What if something went wrong and you didn't get paid? Got to factor that in. And the likelihood of an unscheduled stop is high.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


Not unless im making $500 on that trip


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I would have passed because I would be worried about Uber actually paying me for it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Jamesmiller said:


> Not unless im making $500 on that trip


That is what I am thinking. I want at least $1 per miles I drive daily (including miles starting from home and coming back to home),


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> However, being logged on to earn that whopping .545 a mile, you have to be ready to accept any and all pings that happen to come your way.
> 
> By the way, I have had several long trips. NONE of them ever paid me for returning. Of course why would I have the stupid thing turned on? I don't want a call over in Ft Lauderdale that could possibly take me further away from home base.


No you don't have to accept any and all pings, well yes you do but you can set a return trip address so hopefully they will not ping you for a trip in the wrong direction.

This thread brings up another question to me. Isn't it against the TOS to demand money for the dead head?


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

Only an ant would take it.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Boston Bill said:


> No you don't have to accept any and all pings, well yes you do but you can set a return trip address so hopefully they will not ping you for a trip in the wrong direction.
> 
> This thread brings up another question to me. Isn't it against the TOS to demand money for the dead head?


"no, you don't, yes you can".

Sounds reasonable enough to me.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Life is what you make it. I am very happy to take this long run. Be prepared for a little adventure. It isn't always about the dollars and cents. Please click this video. Thank you.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Life is what you make it. I am very happy to take this long run. Be prepared for a little adventure. It isn't always about the dollars and cents. Please click this video. Thank you.


Got nothing on the video. Did you try it before posting?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Boston Bill said:


> This thread brings up another question to me. Isn't it against the TOS to demand money for the dead head?


Of course it is. I would think grounds for termination as well.


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> If you get tired and want to get some quality rest, safely, just pull into the local police agency parking lot and announce your presence to the desk sergeant or dispatcher to let them know who you are and what you are doing. Most police parking lots have monitored cameras to guarantee your safety while you take a much needed snooze.


Is that legitimate?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Broken Spoke said:


> Is that legitimate?


Most definitely. The parking lots of many police headquarters have surveillance cameras and are used by custodial parents to exchange their children, and also used by those who use letgo or other consumer services to meet and conduct merchandise and exchange related transactions. A driver needing to get a short nap, can consider that location as the ideal and safe location for that purpose. You need only contact the duty or desk officer.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> Got nothing on the video. Did you try it before posting?


Sorry, It's from my YouTube channel (The Uber Drivers Channel). I thought I could drop it here. Didn't work.



wn100804 said:


> Got nothing on the video. Did you try it before posting?





wn100804 said:


> Got nothing on the video. Did you try it before posting?


 Think I have it.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Good for you. Make a day out of it.


----------



## domino (Jan 22, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I just got it at midnight. Fort Lauderdale to north of Tampa (spring hill Florida.)
> 
> Would you have accepted it? I even had $2 surge. I declined because I wasn't feeling a road trip but rethinking it, it wouldn't have been so bad I would have arrived at 4am and then I could have slept a bit at a rest stop to drive back:
> 
> ...


No way I take that. You can make that in a night. You'd have to drive 500+ miles for it. No thanks


----------



## Johnjoe87 (Jul 10, 2018)

VictorD said:


> 8 hours and 575 miles of driving for $210 (I don't know from where you got that $30 surge) and you're really not sure whether or not you should have taken it?
> 
> Seriously, if you aren't able to determine that this trip would have been a loss for you just on first sight, do yourself a favor and get out now before you do, in deed, suffer very real and great financial loss doing this gig.


I agree, rideshare companies do not care about you or your financial situation they just want all the money they can get.... be smart and get out before it ruins you...



Seamus said:


> I like long trips and have done several. ONLY on the condition I negotiate a return fee. I have found many will pay one when they really need to get somewhere. Without a return fee no.





Seamus said:


> I like long trips and have done several. ONLY on the condition I negotiate a return fee. I have found many will pay one when they really need to get somewhere. Without a return fee no.


rideshare companies will never pay a return fee... lmao... it's your job to find another rider back...



Seamus said:


> I like long trips and have done several. ONLY on the condition I negotiate a return fee. I have found many will pay one when they really need to get somewhere. Without a return fee no.





Seamus said:


> I like long trips and have done several. ONLY on the condition I negotiate a return fee. I have found many will pay one when they really need to get somewhere. Without a return fee no.


rideshare companies will never pay a return fee... lmao... it's your job to find another rider back... 


VictorD said:


> No, it isn't. Not when you're burning over 20 gallons of fuel @ $2.40-2.50/gal. in the process. You can deduct another $50 from that. Then, assuming you take the economic route down the Gulf Coast to Naples and then across I75 you have another $7 in unreimbursed return tolls. So, now that great $210 is down to a measly $150.
> 
> Still think that's a good ride?


I agree, some people just can't do the math when it comes to rideshare and I truly feel bad for those people... they think they can actually make money driving and it's so funny...one day they will be left without anything..


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Johnjoe87 said:


> rideshare companies will never pay a return fee... lmao... it's your job to find another rider back...


You misunderstand. The return fee negotiated is with the PAX. I do it every time and it works well. Without that I won't take the ride. If you get a ride back on a DF then that's icing on the cake.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Boston Bill said:


> No you don't have to accept any and all pings, well yes you do but you can set a return trip address so hopefully they will not ping you for a trip in the wrong direction.
> 
> This thread brings up another question to me. Isn't it against the TOS to demand money for the dead head?


No it isnt against TOS


----------



## UberLUV (Jul 1, 2019)

It works out to $21 per hour for 8 hours. I'd take highway miles over city miles any day. 

576 roundtrip miles, 
8 hours total 
minus $70 for gas (assuming you get 20 miles per gallon at $2.50/gal.)


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm a bit confused here. You have 15 seconds to accept a ride request. In all my time driving, I've never seen the final destination, just where the pick up is. In 15 seconds, how do you determine such a long trip? Moreover, once you accept a ride request within the 15 seconds, whether on the uber app or the lyft app, where can you locate the destination information prior to picking up the pax?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> you gotta deal with alligator alley


At least on Alligator Alley you have to be pushing 100 mph to get a cop's attention. Most PAX won't realize how fast you are going unless they look out the side window. Lol


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Thanks. I never slept at a rest stops on the Florida turnpike but they seem grimy with drug dealers and prostitution, and cars in general for me are hard to sleep in, so I think I would have needed some sort of accommodation like a hotel


When I used to travel and get tired, parking at the door of a hr McDonalds in the light and nodding off was my safest bet. Sure people were constantly walking by... but that is the point.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

QUOTE="MiamiUberGuy5, post: 5176242, member: 169946"]
Thanks. I never slept at a rest stops on the Florida turnpike but they seem grimy with drug dealers and prostitution, and cars in general for me are hard to sleep in, so I think I would have needed some sort of accommodation like a hotel

[/QUOTE]

When I used to travel and get tired, parking at the door of a 24 hr McDonalds in the light and nodding off was my safest bet. Sure people were constantly walking by... but that is the point.

It is worth it in terms of how much would you normally make in 8 hours. Also, they need to take care of you at least for gas and food on the way back... so that should increase the fare... if you want it.


----------

